# What AIO are available in Canada ?



## M4rtin (Aug 23, 2017)

I want to buy Fluval Flex 15gal to setup for my kid, for few fishes, will want a bigger tank soon for main floor.
But I wanted to see if there's any other AIO available in Canada for sale that would be better quality or better looks ?

Kinda hard to find AIO just by googling, not getting much results, or I don't know where to look.

My cousin in Europe just got this 260L kit, but I canot find anything similar in Canada.
https://www.aquael-aquarium.co.uk/produkty/aquaristics/aquarium-sets/glossy-3/


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

M4rtin said:


> I want to buy Fluval Flex 15gal to setup for my kid, for few fishes, will want a bigger tank soon for main floor.
> But I wanted to see if there's any other AIO available in Canada for sale that would be better quality or better looks ?
> 
> Kinda hard to find AIO just by googling, not getting much results, or I don't know where to look.
> ...


I personally really like the Innovative Marine tanks, was considering setting up a Nuvo 10 as a small desktop nano. They have various sizes too. They also come with DC pumps now, so you can control the flow, which I believe is programmable as well.
Another option, alittle pricier, the Red Seas are great, but they're likely one of the most expensive AIOs in the hobby right now.


----------



## M4rtin (Aug 23, 2017)

default said:


> I personally really like the Innovative Marine tanks, was considering setting up a Nuvo 10 as a small desktop nano. They have various sizes too. They also come with DC pumps now, so you can control the flow, which I believe is programmable as well.
> Another option, alittle pricier, the Red Seas are great, but they're likely one of the most expensive AIOs in the hobby right now.


I actually had IM Nuvo 10, and Redsea Reefer 250, but couldn't manage saltwater tanks due to time/kids, moving to freshwater for my kid, and myself eventually.

Thank you very much, but they're not really AIO, almost, just missing that integrated light, and a lid, though it can be bought separate, i find integrated light is more kidsafe underneath that lid.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

M4rtin said:


> I actually had IM Nuvo 10, and Redsea Reefer 250, but couldn't manage saltwater tanks due to time/kids, moving to freshwater for my kid, and myself eventually.
> 
> Thank you very much, but they're not really AIO, almost, just missing that integrated light, and a lid, though it can be bought separate, i find integrated light is more kidsafe underneath that lid.


That does make more sense, a integrated light is much more child friendly. However, to be honest, most lids aren't exactly impact resistant, perhaps using a pendant on a light mount that can be screwed onto the stand might be safer? This way the mount can be very secure and the lights will be out of the reach.
I'm sure if you're going to go into freshwater, you'll like dip your toes into planted tanks, at least this way you can have the ability to grow plants without being limited to a integrated light.


----------



## Akinari (Mar 20, 2018)

I have both the 5g Fluval spec and the 15g Flex, both stock lights are lacking if you are planning to grow anything more than lowlight plants..

But I'm planning to "upgrade" my 15g's light with some DIY later on.

Here's what I will be trying to do in the next few months.


----------



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

*Aquatlantis*

After months of researching I ended up with the Elegance Expert 60 by Aquatlantis. It looks sharp with the stand; it is almost 30 gallons. I didn't bother with their biobox. Looks cleaner without it and it takes up too much space. I bought an eheim canister filter instead. Integrated light and lid. Light is fairly bright. Bright enough for my needs anyway. Semi circular cut outs in the upper edge of glass to pass through wires and tubes. Deep upper frame to hide water line. 
Have had it for 6 months. Happy thus far. Also looked at fluval flex didn't like the bow glass.
Don't know how you feel about big box stores. But it is available at Big Al's.

Agree much better selection in Europe

https://www.aquatlantis.com/en


----------



## M4rtin (Aug 23, 2017)

davec said:


> After months of researching I ended up with the Elegance Expert 60 by Aquatlantis. It looks sharp with the stand; it is almost 30 gallons. I didn't bother with their biobox. Looks cleaner without it and it takes up too much space. I bought an eheim canister filter instead. Integrated light and lid. Light is fairly bright. Bright enough for my needs anyway. Semi circular cut outs in the upper edge of glass to pass through wires and tubes. Deep upper frame to hide water line.
> Have had it for 6 months. Happy thus far. Also looked at fluval flex didn't like the bow glass.
> Don't know how you feel about big box stores. But it is available at Big Al's.
> 
> ...


That's funny, as I ended up with Elegance 60 in White 
Gotta say I'm happy with quality, everything seems to be finished great.
I ditched the hang on filter and got Oase Biomaster Thermo 250 for it.


----------



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

you have great taste


----------

